# Tricep weakness in bench



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Evening all,

I'm increasingly finding that my triceps are the weakness is my bench. Chest can take the weight fine but as soon as the triceps take over its a dam sight heavier.

What have people had success with in building up their triceps for strength?

Lately I've been taking the weight to about 80% of 1RM and taking a narrower grip, this seems to be helping but would like a few more opinions.

K


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Board press. Block of wood between 4.5"-8" dpending on ROM and were sticking point is.

Best exercise by far imo, no others touch it for lockout strength on bench.


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

Had similar problem, solved it with weighted dips. Do them fairly slow to get continual tension in the triceps. Make sure total dipping weight is more than your benching weight.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

just hammer you tri's! give them a full 50 mins a week. Other on here may disagree.

I actually have the opposite problem, my chest is weaker in comparison to my triceps, as soon as the bar goes past the chest push its like POW easymode.

I would try something like this once a week

Tricep pushdowns (bar) x4 sets maybe 8-12 reps

Tricep kickbacks x4 sets same reps

Close grip bench x 3 sets

Dips x 2 sets

Weighted dips x 3 sets

Do this and throw in a couple of other exercises to keep things fresh and you should see some great imp in tri's in 6-8weeks ish


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i've found weighted dips and close grip bench to be the best excercise for getting strength and mass in my tri's


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Bench press supersets and weighted dips straight after.  :rockon:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Board presses and/or floor presses... two versions of the bench press that limit the ROM to the mainly triceps phase of the exercise, and a month or so focusing on these shhould lead to a noticable improvement in bench pressing and triceps size and strength.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

ruaidhri said:


> why wouldn't rack lockouts work just aswell? i'm guessing cos with rack lockouts the bar won't follow its natural path but i'd like to hear what you have to say mate.
> 
> could i just buy a bit of wood from b&q that is the right height and place it on my chest? i know powerlifters have properly made boards and they get a 2nd spotter to hold it in place but i don't think the wood would move really when the bar touches it.
> 
> also, if you don't mind, how would you work on the lower part (off the chest)? i know the lockout is most important for pl'ers...


Personally i arent much of a fan of rack lockouts, for me they dont seem to carry over very well to bench lockout strength, also they tear my shoulders up and flair bi tendonitus up.

I would wear an old t-shirt/jumper that is too big and stick the boards underneath that way they wont move althougfh might look a bit daft, could always just get someone at gym to hold them for a few secs when doing your sets.

Never really focussed on raw bench so not really focussed on bottom end strength. I have talked about it with some v strong raw guys and they all reccomend pause benches after reg bench so thats were i would start if you dont do them and have a prob off chest.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Board presses and/or floor presses... two versions of the bench press that limit the ROM to the mainly triceps phase of the exercise, and a month or so focusing on these shhould lead to a noticable improvement in bench pressing and triceps size and strength.


Agree floor presses v good but only as a tri exercise if have fairly long arms. If arms are fairly short bar will pretty much touch chest on floor press.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dig said:


> Agree floor presses v good but only as a tri exercise if have fairly long arms. If arms are fairly short bar will pretty much touch chest on floor press.


good point... hadn't thought of that! I'm long armed so they do wonders for me, but yeah... maybe board presses over floor presses for those with shorter arms.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Dig said:


> I have talked about it with some v strong raw guys and they all reccomend pause benches after reg bench so thats were i would start if you dont do them and have a prob off chest.


I would second this. The biggest increase in my raw bench has come about by doing paused sets after my heavy sets. I really like paused sets with bands and often do these after benching raw.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

watch for pec tears though


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

Floor press with accomadating resistance like bads or chains, teaches you to accelerate and also strengthens lockout


----------

